# New musky bait



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

This is a new bait I've been working on for a little bit. They are called ".22 Shorts" named after the .22 shell in them for a rattle. I have them next to a sisson for size comparison. Their about 4" long and made of PVC material with an EX 74 finish. First time out testing them I busted this 38" musky on it! Surprised me! It will run true up to around 5 1/2 MPH with a tight wobble and small walk. They will dive to around 16' with 75' of line out.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Look great and love the name. Are you going to have some at the Ohio show?


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks! I'm up in the air on setting up a booth there yet don't know if I have the time to put together a large quantity of lures like that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great! I love that style of lures.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you I was trying for a small profile but that small is as small as I'll go that puts my nubs as close as I'd ever like to get to a router bit


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I hear you on that. 

One of the guys in our shop was working at home making some raised paneled doors in his garage two weeks ago. He was on the last panel when his hand slipped into the router table bit. In an instant half of his pinky was gone! Today was the first day that he is not wearing a bandage to cover it. Weird seeing how they pull the skin over the end.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

TIGGER said:


> I hear you on that.
> 
> One of the guys in our shop was working at home making some raised paneled doors in his garage two weeks ago. He was on the last panel when his hand slipped into the router table bit. In an instant half of his pinky was gone! Today was the first day that he is not wearing a bandage to cover it. Weird seeing how they pull the skin over the end.


Ohhhh that just makes me cringe! I'm a carpenter by trade and have learned to respect the power tools I work with because it can end up real bad real quick!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

In the military I was a machinist and our shop didn't have a machine that couldn't kill you. I responded to a scene where a guy running a big horizontal mill was cleaning chips away with the pain/chip brushes we used; he was smart enough to ignore protocol and leave the leather strap used to hang them from the tool boxes on his. The endmill caught the brush and since the strap was around his pinky, his entire hand went through. He still has the hand. They were able to sew it back on, and he can move the fingers ok. He does not have a wrist that bends as it was fused together and locked in place so the bend could be attached.

Had a civilian working on a lathe right behind me late on night, his LONG hair came out from under his do-rag. The chuck jaw grabbed hold of it, slammed his head into the ways then dug a trench and scalped him. He didn't make it....

I had 10 fingers and over 10yrs machining before I got out of it... Glad I did so too!


Mr. A


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

here's a green foil perch I did in the same style bait. I got that antifreeze idea effect from you guys talking about painting your blades like that thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I like the foil, I plan on messing with it more this winter.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks ez bite it's really frustrating at first but another awesome tool to use when you do get it down


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

